# Solved: What is the safest way to pay for Android apps and Ebooks



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi everyone

My daughter has a Samsung Note 2 smartphone.

She wants some ebooks and apps.

I don't want her buying through her smarphone, becuase I don't trust security when paying for goods through a smartphone.

Question is, can I find the books and apps on my PC and pay for them and download them onto my PC and then transfer them to her smartphone.

If so, some useful tips would be helpful and also who would be the most trusted sites with the best ebooks and apps?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Why not just setup a password on the Play account: https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/1626831?hl=en-CA

Play Store can be used from the phone or from a PC and is the obvious choice for apps.

For eBooks there are lots of free apps and books available from the Play store. You also have Kindle and Amazon. For Kindle as an example you can also set up parental controls: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000788541


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Rob
Thanks for the response.

If I use the PC, do I have to use her gmail account to buy them or can I use my own and once downloaded on my PC, put them on her phone. In other words is the purchase of the book, sensitive to the gmail account. What do you think?

Les


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Most apps are only available on the Play store, they must be purchased or downloaded free with the Google account on the phone so they install on the phone. For Kindle/Amazon you use whatever account Kindle/Amazon account is used in the app and they'll just appear on the phone. Since Kindle does use DRM I'm pretty sure you do have to use the same account. 

But I really don't understand the need to use the PC when you can simply do it right on the device with password/parental controls. It's not any safer to use a PC, possibly more risky, and more work and steps than to just do it properly right on the device.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

I am more concerned about banking details being hacked on the phone. I have much better protection on my PC.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Can I not log on to her gmail account on my PC and download it and then transfer it to her phone? I do have reasons for not wanting to do it on her phone.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

From the Play store? No.

Kindle, maybe through the Kindle PC app or if the phone appears as a removal device you could copy it to the correct Kindle folder.

Or maybe look into a third party eReader like Calibre.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

That is what I was not hoping for.

OK, so how safe is it using a mobile and paying?

I have heard about games charging lots of money if you click on certain options. Don't know too much about that.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I never said you had to use the mobile app. You can do all your purchasing on the PC and since the device is internet connected it will automatically download or allow download of purchased content when you sign in with the same account.
Then you put passwords & parental controls on the mobile apps to prevent purchases using the mobile apps; I posted those links above.

But purchasing apps or books from Google and Amazon is pretty safe, I doubt it's any less safe on a mobile device than on a PC, I'm sure both of these companies have billions of combined purchases.

The in-game purchases are usually due to kids that are too young to be using such mobile devices, or the internet in general, blindly buying stuff and that is something that is best prevented by education and if necessary password or parental control which should be enable on all devices used by children.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for all your help Rob.


----------

